# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vingroup lập Hãng hàng không Vinpearl Air và tham gia đào tạo phi công

## phuong_hanh3112

Tập đoàn Vingroup và Tập đoàn CAE (Canada) vừa ký kết thoả thuận hợp tác đào tạo phi công, kỹ thuật bay và các nhân sự khác trong lĩnh vực hàng không nhằm cung cấp nguồn lực kỹ thuật cao cho Việt Nam và thế giới. Dự kiến, mỗi năm có 400 phi công và thợ máy đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế CAAV, FAA và EASA được cung ứng ra thị trường.

Vingroup cho biết cũng sẽ đào tạo các nhân sự khác trong ngành hàng không như huấn luyện chuyển loại, nâng cấp và định kỳ cho phi công, thợ máy; huấn luyện nhân viên điều phái bay, tiếp viên hàng không; quản trị hàng không, kinh tế vận tải hàng không và kỹ sư máy bay....




Phi công một hãng hàng không của Việt Nam. Ảnh: _Vietnam Airlines_


Để triển khai chủ trương trên, Vingroup ký kết thoả thuận hợp tác với CAE Oxford Aviation Academy - tổ chức đào tạo hàng không hàng đầu thế giới để thành lập Trường đào tạo nhân lực kỹ thuật cao Ngành Hàng Không (VinAviation School) và Trung tâm huấn luyện bay Vinpearl Air (VPA Training Centre) tại Việt Nam. Trong đó, VinAviation School đào tạo phi công, thợ máy cơ bản theo tiêu chuẩn CAAV và tiêu chuẩn quốc tế được FAA và EASA công nhận tại Việt Nam; chỉ tiêu dự kiến là 400 phi công và thợ máy mỗi năm. Vinpearl Air đào tạo huấn luyện chuyển loại, nâng cấp và định kỳ cho phi công, thợ máy, huấn luyện nhân viên điều phái bay, tiếp viên hàng không và các nhân viên hàng không khác. Riêng nhóm ngành quản trị hàng không, kinh tế vận tải hàng không và kỹ sư máy bay sẽ do trường đại học VinUni đảm nhiệm.

Phó chủ tịch kiêm Tổng giám đốc Tập đoàn Vingroup, ông Nguyễn Việt Quang đánh giá tình trạng khan hiếm phi công và kỹ thuật bay đang diễn ra không chỉ Việt Nam mà trên khắp thế giới. Mức lương trong ngành này rất cao, từ 100 triệu đồng trở lên với phi công bay thương mại và 200 triệu đồng trở lên với cơ trưởng - giáo viên, trong khi thời gian đào tạo chỉ từ 18-21 tháng.

"Vì thế Vingroup đặt mục tiêu góp phần giải quyết được bài toán khan hiếm phi công trong nước, đồng thời tiến tới xuất khẩu phi công ra thế giới", ông Quang nói. Việc tuyển sinh dự kiến sẽ được tiến hành ngay trong tháng 8/2019.

Vingroup là tập đoàn tư nhân hiện hoạt động trong nhiều lĩnh vực như bất động sản, bán lẻ hàng tiêu dùng, sản xuất ôtô và xe máy, thiết bị thông minh, nông nghiệp, giáo dục và y tế....  Trong khi đó, CAE Inc. cung cấp các giải pháp đào tạo tích hợp tiên tiến và đặc biệt là thiết kế, sản xuất, tích hợp và kinh doanh các thiết bị mô phỏng chuyến bay, thiết bị đào tạo bay và bảo trì, phương tiện đào tạo liên quan, cũng như dịch vụ bảo trì cho khách hàng hàng không dân dụng.

Trước đó, Vingroup đã tiến hành thủ tục đổi tên Công ty Phát triển thương mại và dịch vụ VinAsia (thành lập tháng 6/2017) thành Công ty Hàng không Vinpearl Air, có vốn điều lệ 1.300 tỷ đồng, trụ sở tại quận Long Biên, Hà Nội. Từ một doanh nghiệp có ngành nghề kinh doanh chính là bất động sản, đơn vị này được chuyển đổi sang vận tải hành khách hàng không.

Vinpearl Air có 3 cổ đông gồm Công ty Phát triển du lịch VinAsia góp vốn 45%, ông Hoàng Quốc Thủy góp vốn 30% và ông Phạm Khắc Phương góp vốn 25%. Ông Phương từng giữ nhiều vị trí quan trọng tại Vingroup từ những ngày đầu thành lập. Vinpearl Air do bà Nguyễn Thanh Hương (sinh năm 1972) làm người đại diện, đồng thời giữ chức Chủ tịch HĐQT.

----------

